# ISO - Cobbler Recipe



## Jpatterson (Sep 11, 2014)

Several weeks ago I found a recipe online for a peach/raspberry cobbler. I made the recipe and liked it. Since then I have tried to find that recipe without success. After placing the fruit in a baking dish and adding batter, a cup of milk was added before placing in oven for about an hour. I would love to find this recipe again...has anyone ever made a cobbler this way?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 11, 2014)

Jpatterson said:


> Several weeks ago I found a recipe online for a peach/raspberry cobbler. I made the recipe and liked it. Since then I have tried to find that recipe without success. After placing the fruit in a baking dish and adding batter, a cup of milk was added before placing in oven for about an hour. I would love to find this recipe again...has anyone ever made a cobbler this way?


Do you know any of the words in the title of the recipe? You could try searching your browser history for the web page with the recipe.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 12, 2014)

here's one  Easy Batter Fruit Cobbler Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 13, 2014)

Jpatterson said:


> Several weeks ago I found a recipe online for a peach/raspberry cobbler. I made the recipe and liked it. Since then I have tried to find that recipe without success. After placing the fruit in a baking dish and adding batter, a cup of milk was added before placing in oven for about an hour. I would love to find this recipe again...has anyone ever made a cobbler this way?


Can't help you but welcome to DC anyway.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 14, 2014)

This ain't it, but I just know you will love this recipe. It's mine!

This cobbler won’t fix your shoes, but it might blow your socks off!


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 14, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> here's one  Easy Batter Fruit Cobbler Recipe - Allrecipes.com



This is my go-to recipe when faced with a small group that suddenly wants dessert.  I always try to have some frozen berries in the freezer.  It's so easy.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This ain't it, but I just know you will love this recipe. It's mine!
> 
> This cobbler won’t fix your shoes, but it might blow your socks off!



This sounds awesome.  I'll try it when *planning* cobbler for dessert.

~Kathleen


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 15, 2014)

Kathleen - That is why I keep this one around.  if you want something different (although I keep some canned peaches just in case) try using some canned pears.  It's different and I really like it.

Hal


----------

